# Wasatch Bighorn



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I saw a pic and was told it was the ram taken off the Wasatch this year. Has any one else seen it, have a pic or know the story? Looked like a stud ram! Isn't this the first year for that hunt with only 1 permit given?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes and yes. I know the tag holder.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^ No ^^^^^^^^^^

There were bighorn permits on Wasatch West in both 2007 and 08 .....


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

You can't argue with stupid people so why try. I have pics for any one who wants to see the ram pm me. I won't post them because of certain people.^^^^


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Its a stud ram I saw the pics.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My barber today showed me a picture of a very big ram just taken by I think his son in law. Dunno if its the one you saw but it was really nice. Broomed a quite a bit on the right side. Said the hunter drew it with 6 or 7 pts.


-DallanC


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Marty, I believe goofy was answering my question about this being the first hunt for sheep on the Wasatch. At least that's how I read it?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes it is a giant ram!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

brendo said:


> Marty, I believe goofy was answering my question about this being the first hunt for sheep on the Wasatch. At least that's how I read it?


Yes, This ^^^^


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> My barber today showed me a picture of a very big ram just taken by I think his son in law. Dunno if its the one you saw but it was really nice. Broomed a quite a bit on the right side. Said the hunter drew it with 6 or 7 pts.
> 
> -DallanC


It was a female that took the ram.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is the picture. The ram was taken in Alpine. Scored 182.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Yep that's the one! Pretty awesome the guy I talked to had a pic of another one through his scope up there that was just as big or bigger!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a good looking ram. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Exceptional ram......!


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is the ram in the scope. It looks bigger?


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is the ram in the scope. He looks bigger than the one taken.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

My cousin sent me the pictures. His brother in law knew about the ram and had pictures. The guide actually contacted him and ask where he had seen the ram. He didn't want to give out and information. Because the guide wouldn't pay him a finders fee. Anyway the guide found one of the rams.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd say pretty close to same,
The one she shot appears to be 10.5 + years old.
And any ram over 180" is simply fantastic!!!!!!!

If I had to guess tho, I think the one in the scope is a year younger.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

After looking a little closer Goofy. You're right the one shot has more mass, but he is worn on the ends. They both are awesome Rams though. Congratulations to the women hunter!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Wow...that ram is a beast. The kind I dream about with my 12 points and counting.

I agree that the ram in the scope appears a little younger. He has a tight curl too, although, not being able to see the curl on the taken ram makes it hard to compare. I'd easily pop either if given the chance though!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

bamacpl said:


> View attachment 47681


What part is a lie?


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

martymcfly73 said:


> what part is a lie?


yes


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

So you're taking out your ?


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> I'd say pretty close to same,
> The one she shot appears to be 10.5 + years old.
> And any ram over 180" is simply fantastic!!!!!!!
> 
> If I had to guess tho, I think the one in the scope is a year younger.


Agreed. The scope ram is definitely a year younger, but he's a stud nonetheless.

I don't care what anyone says, I like the look of an old broomed ram. It lets you know he's the biggest, baddest mofo on the mountain. Congrats to the successful hunter!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

martymcfly73 said:


> So you're taking out your ?


Ya, I put it out in the barn...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Seriously what about this is a lie? You have no info on this and no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Oatmeal raisin bran


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Wtf? Pretty sure it was supposed to be a right hand turn. You evidently turned left.-O,-


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ya, but it was intentional......


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I know the grandmother of the young boy that shot this ram and she told me that as far as she knows the picture is photoshopped to make the ram look bigger and the boy look more feminine. Thats just what I heard.


----------

